
‪Are Your Friends Making You Fat? - gfmio
https://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/13/magazine/13contagion-t.html‬
======
jimsmart
The main link has some junk on the end that is causing a 404, the corrected
link is:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/13/magazine/13contagion-t.ht...](https://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/13/magazine/13contagion-t.html)

HTH

